# Neighbourly Quotes - 'You can do mine next!'



## bluepeter (Dec 18, 2009)

Whats the best thing you've heard from your neighbours, family, friends etc, when detailing your car?

Such as

'You can do mine next!'

'They'll be nothing left when your finished!'

'Theres a car wash down the road!'

'Can't you see its snowing?'

:detailer:

Let the list begin


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

"That is a brainless job" :lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

'You can do mine next!' Always:lol:


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

Its snowing!


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

"Don't you ever finish playing with your car?"
"I don't know why there is all this todo about washing and polishing cars... mine is a year old and it goes to the car wash every month and look how nice it looks"


----------



## bluepeter (Dec 18, 2009)

Cullers said:


> " mine is a year old and it goes to the car wash every month and look how nice it looks"


Yer, but look CLOSELY:doublesho They'll never learn


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Another one for "You can do mine next"

Once heard someone who had passed me earlier in the day (2 hours ago) say "That is so sad"


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

"There's a couple of cars over here you can do"

"You're going to take the paint off that"

"That's going to end up freezing over night"

- Seems like pretty generic neighbour quotes


----------



## otis180808 (May 29, 2009)

Same here "you can do mine next" - however you should see the look on their face when i say " yea no problem just leave the money in the ash tray":lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

"Wow it looks like new again"... no actually, it just looks like it's been waxed for the first time in years:lol::lol:


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Yep, keep getting the comments and think they would genuinely like the cars done but they have never committed to it, even for giving me some beer money!


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

The usual 'Are you washing that car again' comment always winds me up. No it's a F..... Mirage. PRAT!!:thumb:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

you guys have missed the classic I always get, in fact I say it to my neighbours 

"You're going to make it rain now!"

as if washing a car is some form of indian rain dance - although it is usually a dead cert


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

4 chavs walked passed after a thick layer of foam and said, 'His car is snowing' one of the other lads said, 'It's soap, you idiot!'

others.....

'Nice paintwork'

'I wondered why my water bill was so high'-(idiot)

'Do you do that for a living or pleasure?'-(hint hint nudge nudge)


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

i usually get the old"theres one here you can do when youve finished", a bit annoying the lazy *******s should get off their arses and do their own bloody car!!


----------



## Demon (Jun 27, 2008)

"You've missed a bit"


----------



## Rsskwil (Mar 18, 2009)

i get u missed a bit. lol

i also got theres 1 over here untill i said ok dring it over & now he pays me 2 do his car lol


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

you missed as bit

you'll wash the paint off

are you doing that again?

are your not fed up doing that?



f*ck off ya d!cks! I'm happy playing with my washing stuff! Just coz your car looks like a heap of 5hite! [email protected]!


----------



## GS300 (Dec 16, 2007)

Neighbours say (just joking about)

'I'll drop mine down there'

'you keep it too clean'

'wash away mad'

'your out early'

chavs

Look at him hes washing it again


----------



## tur8o (Jun 11, 2009)

i'll bring mine over next or you can do mine next is always their favourite closely followed by you still cleaning it? is it that same one? lol


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

People just look at me strange now, curse under their breath and scuttle away.


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

I get....

you'll wear the paint of that.....!

or the best one

Margaret, he's washing his car again............!!!


----------



## Escort God (Feb 23, 2009)

you'll take the paint off i always get

why not take it to the refugees, get tea and biscuits there :lol: ( i think not)


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

"My, what a large sausage......."


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

In The Detail said:


> "My, what a large sausage......."


mmmmnnn....... okaaaayyyyy!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2009)

My next door neighbour came out with one of the best i have heard,
dont know why you bother washing it all the time,mine gets washed when i take it in for a service!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.
She drives a renault grand scenic and he drives a megane.NUFF SAID:lol::lol:.
He bought a 59 reg megane about 2 weeks after i bought our new Accord and i swear on the wifes life he has not washed it yet.


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> He bought a 59 reg megane about 2 weeks after i bought our new Accord and i swear on the wifes life he has not washed it yet.


He'll be waiting until its first service is due. Says a lot about people who invest such a lot of money in a brand new car and then won't even make a half baked attempt to take care of it.


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

Judas said:


> Margaret, he's washing his car again............!!!


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

On the whole:
'That's looking great as always Clive'

I love the fact people do comment as it shows we are different...!

But I do end up doing their cars! In my small close I have done at least five other cars, two of them machine corrected.....if needed I can call in so many favours!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Have you guys ever thought this issue the other way around? 

I mean, what do you think when you pass by a guy who washes his car with a brush/sponge and half a bucket of water and no shampoo? 

I was at a local self-service car wash and there was this guy with a E39 BMW 5 series that "foamed" the car with the car-washes's almost inexistent shampoo and then started rubbing a sponge all over the car, no bucket, no rinsing ... and by the time he finished the dirty water on his had dried and he was still going over those areas :doublesho


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

toni said:


> Have you guys ever thought this issue the other way around?
> 
> I mean, what do you think when you pass by a guy who washes his car with a brush/sponge and half a bucket of water and no shampoo?
> 
> I was at a local self-service car wash and there was this guy with a E39 BMW 5 series that "foamed" the car with the car-washes's almost inexistent shampoo and then started rubbing a sponge all over the car, no bucket, no rinsing ... and by the time he finished the dirty water on his had dried and he was still going over those areas :doublesho


Toni,
Yes I do and I try not to think of it that way around, as it could drive me mad. It's a bit like my other half - she cannot understand why people buy for example Lamb from New Zealand when there's perfectly great Lamb bred and grown up the road.....all those uneccessary air travel, etc, etc. But you have to just bite your tongue as we live in a free choice society (thank God)...
Regards,
Clive.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

you'll some weird looks / comments when you get your pressure washer and foam lance Clive


----------



## remal (Dec 10, 2007)

I've had a few, 

it's minus 2 and your washing the car
or
I'll give you a £1 if you do mine

:lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

remal said:


> I've had a few,
> 
> it's minus 2 and your washing the car
> or
> ...


£1! bl00dy cheapskates! :lol:


----------



## bluepeter (Dec 18, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> £1! bl00dy cheapskates! :lol:


For £1 i'll throw the contents of my rinse bucket over their car and they can wait for rain. Bargain:thumb:


----------



## Nigel Hill (Dec 23, 2009)

its freezing and ur doing then
it went dark 30min ago and now your doing it in the garage...


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

CliveP said:


> On the whole:
> 
> But I do end up doing their cars! In my small close I have done at least five other cars, two of them machine corrected.....if needed I can call in so many favours!
> 
> ...


I end up doing the neighbours cars too, and it's just as well as I could never use up the shampoo's and waxes on just my own car, plus it gives me a chance to try 'lower' end products most if not all have surpassed the rubbishing comment reviews , in the spring I will machine polish a couple of vehicles and try 2 opposite end price scale waxes.


----------



## FMC (Apr 15, 2008)

My 11yr old neighbour once asked me "How do you get it SO shiny?" (the inquisitive nature of the young huh? :lol

Best compliment i've ever had lol


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

toni said:


> Have you guys ever thought this issue the other way around?
> 
> I mean, what do you think when you pass by a guy who washes his car with a brush/sponge and half a bucket of water and no shampoo?
> 
> I was at a local self-service car wash and there was this guy with a E39 BMW 5 series that "foamed" the car with the car-washes's almost inexistent shampoo and then started rubbing a sponge all over the car, no bucket, no rinsing ... and by the time he finished the dirty water on his had dried and he was still going over those areas :doublesho


I do, and don't stop to comment or have a right to criticise their choice of method, if they ask then woah betide the conversation that follows, most folk find car washing a chore


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> you'll some weird looks / comments when you get your pressure washer and foam lance Clive


Ha-ha yes I'm sure you're right Kev!
I could stand at the end of my drive, get them to all pull their cars forward or pull them onto my drive, and then spin round in circles and snow foam the lot?
That would make a good madman video! :doublesho

:thumb:


----------



## drainaudio (Jan 18, 2006)

3 year old 2 doors down always walks by with his Mum.....and gets all excited "mini car, mini car!!!!"
She chuckles a little and replies "yes we love the mini car, it's the cleanest on the street".

TBH, all my neighbors know me and the car (somehow the parking space directly in front of my house is free 95% of the time) and I've only ever had nice comments - one who has a current gen S (company car, always dirty) told me he called his dad the first time he saw me doing by bi-annual wheels off detail.......the father asked if I was using a trolley jack and axle stands and was very pleased that I was - apparently he's a classic car, concours buff.

Funniest ever was a huge, scary looking black guy walking by who had a voice like thunder - "gotta respect a man that looks after his car" 

Anyway........I'd do it regardless of what the neighbors think - it's good exercise for a start and everyone can do with being more active, the plus side is that it helps you to maintain the resale value of one of the biggest purchases you'll ever make and driving a dirty car sucks...

No brainer as far as I'm concerned.........what's sad is people who have nothing better to do than make derogatory comments, whilst probably sitting on their fat asses doing sweet FA most of the time.

Anyway.......happy new year to all.....my head is throbbing


----------



## aces007 (May 17, 2009)

always get "you can do mine next" it is getting old now

"you realise its going to rain later" 

and 

"Its Just a car!" oh what they do not know hahah


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

^^^^ i get the 'its just a car' comment too, to which i reply 'its just a garden' if they are mowing the lawn or tidying some plants up etc


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

wee_green_mini said:


> f*ck off ya d!cks! I'm happy playing with my washing stuff!


:lol: best quote ever


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Have to say I've only ever has nice comments made. Never had any negative comments really. 

Had the usual 'You can do mine' etc and had some weird bloke come over and tell me that I didn't need a hose and 'all that' and proceeded to show me some waterless car wash stuff. I didn't bother arguing haha. 

Maybe it's because I look like the scary bloke on my street so everyone is nice haha. 

Know a chap who comes to visit his inlaws now and again. Came over to look at the Lupo and asked if it was a show car. Which I took as a big compliment.


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Luckily my neighbour is a member on here (Malcolm44) so I do not really get any comments cause he cleans his car more than I do!


----------



## RS2 (Dec 27, 2009)

The old lady next door has told me i have a fetish and i must be in love with my cars as i am always playing with them.


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

Neighbour knocks on my door. "S**t mate your car's gone! I think you washed it away." So I smacked him in the face and told him to f off.


----------



## sayloday (Oct 5, 2008)

When I wash my car at work the neighbour does the old, "can you do ours next?"(always in jest). 

I work next to a 2nd hand car dealership and one of the guys uses a rotary on the cars before they go on sale, so appreciates my regime. 

Their cars seem to sell quite quickly, must be due to them looking so shiny.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Best one I get is "I'm sure that car is getting smaller with all the washing and polishing" :wall:


----------



## spanerman (Aug 28, 2008)

FMC said:


> My 11yr old neighbour once asked me "How do you get it SO shiny?" (the inquisitive nature of the young huh? :lol
> 
> Best compliment i've ever had lol


Makes it all worth it doesnt it


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Living as I do on a street corner akin to living in a goldfish bowl I get the lot. The best one was the other day. A neighbour and a nice young guy said as he passed.."it's called dedication" ...then smiled and walked on. It's the first time I had this one said but I thought. Damned right it is! and I think that's probably what we all are on here, DEDICATED! and nowt wrong with that!!:buffer:


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Best one I had was from an old boy whilst I was claying the Vec back in the summer. 

"It's nice to see a young'un taking pride in his vehicle"

He was right, I am proud of it when it's nice and clean. Over Crimbo, it was a ferry for kids.....never been so ashamed of the dirt level. The morning after I finished driving over the country I stood in the pouring rain cleaning it......to which someone said as they passed:

"He must be mad"


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

westerman said:


> "it's called dedication"


Cue Roy Castle and his trumpet......... :lol:


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

cotter said:


> Cue Roy Castle and his trumpet......... :lol:


Nice one. There was always somewhere I wanted to stick Roy Castles trumpet when he played. Maybe we could do a similar thing with our wheel brush when they make the remarks?:lol::lol:


----------



## hot wheels (Aug 6, 2008)

you'll rub the paint of that !! van is silver just tell them already have van used to be blue


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

"There'll be no paint left if you carry on"

"You can do mine next"

They were the main ones before i lost it some weeks ago (Mods, you may remember my rant lol)


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

I had my neighbours father come and ask what products he should buy to get his car looking like mine. 

I thought that was really cool :wave:


----------



## Andy_Wigan (Jan 4, 2008)

I get the odd one or two, usually along the same lines as whats been mentioned.

Remember one of the neighbours saying it was nice to see someone of my age (20 at the time) taking pride in my car rather than just racing it about like the majority :thumb:

He then went onto to tell me about what he uses on his car and although I wouldnt ever use the products it was nice that he felt he could chat about it.


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

I new here and always washed polished my cars which I though was the right with one bucket and sponge and some of my neighbours give me funny looks and make stupid comments because I do it every week and spend ages doing it, Can't wait to see there faces next time I do it as my cleaning products have tripled and I got a snow foam lance for my pressure washer. Thanks for everybodys info on here.


----------



## reggie-xxx (Aug 6, 2009)

my ask me you car have birthday today ?


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

Had my neighbour do the old 'you can do my car next' last week. So I walked up to the fence and foamed half of his Fiesta, the look on his face was priceless when I rinsed it 5 mins later and most of the grime had disappeared.
He now has a Nilfisk c120 and snowfoam lance :lol:

So that makes 2 people on my street who I have now converted to the dark side


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

"If I had a £1 for every time you've washed that car"...
and
"Why are you using a toothbrush?"

Brian.


----------



## m33porsche (Jun 10, 2007)

wrxmania said:


> "If I had a £1 for every time you've washed that car"...
> and
> "Why are you using a toothbrush?"
> 
> Brian.


I generally floss my pearlies before starting on the car....


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

"Get that water off our drive your making it dirty for god sake!!!"

We dont get on with our neighbours........but they are mental for thinking washing my car dirties their tar drive.....


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

I get off my parents, as we dont have neighbours......

Mike your going to **** the drive up (Its gravel no concrete and on a slope so all the water destroys the drive)

Sad *******

Mine could do with a wash

Not again!


----------



## Zymol Europe (Sep 29, 2009)

The worst heckling we get is at shows:

'You've missed a bit'
'I'll bring mine over in a minute'
'I use Fairy Liquid on mine and it looks just as good'
'If i buy a kit do you come with it and apply it for me?'
'There'll be no paint left soon!'

*YAWN*

Becky


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

The Classic " youv missed abit" always gets the reply of "I dont miss bits"
"You can do mine next" i laugh and say " yea thats fine now lets talk money"
Or the good old "it will only get dirty again" No **** sherlock if it didnt get dirty again then i would be out here washing it would i


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

I've had (as well as the usual: 'You can do mine next' - groan!)...

'Are you trying to polish it into a new car' 

When machining my thirteen year old Golf with the rotary - rolls eyes!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

MattDuffy88 said:


> Had my neighbour do the old 'you can do my car next' last week. So I walked up to the fence and foamed half of his Fiesta, the look on his face was priceless when I rinsed it 5 mins later and most of the grime had disappeared.
> He now has a Nilfisk c120 and snowfoam lance :lol:
> 
> So that makes 2 people on my street who I have now converted to the dark side


:thumb:

Quality


----------



## goste (Dec 11, 2009)

Having moved to a new house (modern development, open plan gardens etc...) being out washing the car has given me an opportunity to get to know the neighbours - passing the time of day etc...


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

'Will that hose reach over here'

and..'you washing your car in those yellow speedos again'

maybe that one is just me....


----------



## vince007 (Sep 12, 2009)

:thumb:

quote them £250 for the detail , that shuts them right up :devil:


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

Even allowing for some of the inane, smart-ar$e comments we get from neighbours I suppose we should be grateful that they are at least saying something and not totally ignoring us because if they did no doubt we'd then moan that they are a bunch of aloof morons who won't even speak!


----------



## Paul_r26 (Jul 31, 2007)

I came home to this yesterday, a housemate obviously not impressed I'd been spending a fair amount of time on my car lately after the nasty snow etc I've been told its boring.....strange, as I don't see sitting in front of the xbox for hours fun....


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Pretty funny picture though 

Just ignore the comments, but if you do get wound up you could always draw an amusing image of this Chris character rogering his xbox


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Always wondered the best way to clean inside my exhaust...


----------



## Paul_r26 (Jul 31, 2007)

I have just had an uprated exhaust fitted so my response went like this: "Well Chris, your just jealous that I have to get a bigger exhaust to 'fit it in' instead of your party sausage" job done


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Nice reply, wee maggot there will regret his cheek and insolence.


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

Neighbour said to me on saturday "you're doing a good job there" to which I replied "I know". He then went onto say I was wasting my time as it would be dirty again as soon as I move it to which I replied "I know". :devil:


----------



## Becs512 (Jan 20, 2010)

I am really new to the "detailing world" but, since falling in love for the first time ever with a car....I am out there cleaning it every week now and I have started researching the world of claying, polish, waxes...even the Lime stuff.

BUT...the comments have already started.....

"Wish I could train my wife to wash my car"

"Shouldn't you be indoors cooking the Sunday lunch"

"Oh a woman washing a car....how quaint"

It will only be a matter of time before someone...WILL....get a bucket of water over them.............Probably the second rinsing one full of dirty water and grit...........:devil:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

my neighbour across the street is a valeter for a certain mr clark car sales, he must lift stuff out of work coz he often cleans motors at his house on a sat/sun for some extra beer money,

anytime he sees me workin on my cars/ washin/whatever hes right over wanting to know if i want a loan of his cleaning stuff and his (wait for it) high quality sponges, 

he assures me that they are not like the cheapies you get from the supermarket, after one look at said sponges i thank him anyway and then return to my car, after learning so much on here i would rather wash my car with a half eaten big mac than a sponge :thumb:

that being said nice of him to offer though.


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

i had a woman ask if i was that picky on how clean my house is lol.


----------



## p3asa (Aug 26, 2009)

I always get the same "its going to rain now you know"

I've also had "You were doing that car when I left for work this morning"
.....and your problem is?!?!?

I know it is only natural for some folk to comment but it can be really annoying and is one of the reasons that is putting me off buying a machine polisher to use this summer as I only have a drive with no garage.


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

Scotty B said:


> Neighbour said to me on saturday "you're doing a good job there" to which I replied "I know". He then went onto say I was wasting my time as it would be dirty again as soon as I move it to which I replied "I know". :devil:


You really feel like saying to people who make that comment - 
"Do you hoover your living room carpet?" 
"Of course." 
"Waste of time as it will only get dirty again."


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

Brazo said:


> People just look at me strange now, curse under their breath and scuttle away.


And thats not when your washing your car :lol::lol:


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

Franco50 said:


> You really feel like saying to people who make that comment -
> "Do you hoover your living room carpet?"
> "Of course."
> "Waste of time as it will only get dirty again."


you could just say, does your wife wash her crack? yes, well why bother its only going to get filthy again.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

beany_bot said:


> you could just say, does your wife wash her crack? yes, well why bother its only going to get filthy again.


:lol::lol:


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

"Here's Rob the 'Rain God' bringing rain this way" 

I'm pretty sure it actually happens too :lol:


----------



## leungly (Nov 17, 2009)

"Why?"

"Is it even dirty?"

"Didn't you just wash it 3 days ago?"


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

" id love it if you could cover me with that creamy snow, then ill lick it off my woman bits for you"....................................this is what i wish the bird next door would say, she is fit


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

heard them all plenty times.......almost as much as i see threads like these....:lol:


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

After my first go with the foam lance my neighbour commented "I knew you were mad, but you are never going to shave it are you?"


----------



## Qüiksilver-1 (Aug 14, 2006)

I used to get all the comments from passers by and neighbours, but that has turned in to loads of random people stopping and asking questions, got to know alot of the people on the estate, some of them have been quiet useful to know... 

but some are utter pricks.


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

I get comments from the bloke two doors up all the time, he doesnt have a drive like me and when he washes his car he always moves it into the turning circle outsode my house (which is access lane opens out onto) and as soon as I have finished washing, polishing, waxing etc etc, and put the keys back indoors, he comes out, moves his car, hose pipe spraying everywhere etc etc etc, every bloody time, but I now have a snow foam lance..... next time he does it I will come out to clean it again and accidentally snow foam his car, pack all my gear up and walk back in the house!!!!


----------



## steveyc (Sep 4, 2009)

"it wont make it faster"
"you'll wash the paint off"

Even had " that looks stunning"


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Had another last month in the snow and ice......
"it's minus 3 and you are washing your car in nothing more than jeans shoes and a t-shirt??"

What? It's not like it was cold


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

"love your car Dan". 

Mostly I talk about the kids, work or Call of Duty though!!!!!..

Secret for me is that I was great mates with my neighbours before I got into detailing, so rather than thinking I am a weiro car nut they already know who I am and understand I just take pride in my car. They think the guy opposite is a car weirdo as he is always taking off his wheels and fiddling under the bonnet and reving it. Well he has moved out now, but still comes home of a weekend to take his wheels off, not to wash mind!!.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

MickCTR said:


> After my first go with the foam lance my neighbour commented "I knew you were mad, but you are never going to shave it are you?"


That is actually funny :wave:


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

karl_liverpool said:


> i had a woman ask if i was that picky on how clean my house is lol.


Are you though?, sadly me and the wife are, even sadder the kids definatley are NOT!!!


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Never had a bad comment that I can remember, and they only say what they do because they can't think of anything better to say. Mostly the neighbours just think I'm mad probably so they don't tend to say much, but I have had cars stop to pass on nice comments. I always have a laugh at the three year old who turned round to her mother and said "Look, that man's washing his car, again." Mothers pace quickened ever so slightly:lol:


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

One of my neighbours who lives on the corner of the cul d sac from me and is a retired engineer ten years ago when I moved in used to walk past when I was out cleaning the car and would comment " you will wear the paint off that!", think he got bored so now just compliments me on how good the cars look all the time, same with the other neighbours always get compliments, and even a few jobs.


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

"You will polish that thing away!"

He usually follows it up with some outrageously sexist/racist joke which I don't laugh at and then he goes back inside and occasionally comes to one of his windows... and just stares. Bizarre guy.


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

Danno1975 said:


> Are you though?, sadly me and the wife are, even sadder the kids definatley are NOT!!!


tbh im not lol. its tidy but not kim n aggie standards. besides you need some germs or you get sick quick


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I think it is because cars are generally abused here and are chuck away items to most people so they don't appreciate the care we have for our cars.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

It gets on yer **** after a while though!


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

magpieV6 said:


> It gets on yer **** after a while though!


Agreed!

Guranteed my neighbour will say the usual "Oh if I knew you were doing yours I would have parked mine closer" it's ok the first couple of times but she says it EVERYTIME! And I've been moved in nearly 2 years so you can imagine how annoying it is.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I've got a nice technique going of looking around me on the reflections on the glass and out the corner of my eye for people approaching. If I spot someone I'm cool with and can handle listening to, I'll just keep doing what I'm doing and say hello and maybe exchange pleasantries. If I spot someone coming who's an a-hole, I don't look at all in their direction and either go to the other side of the car or go to the garage.

It's strange how some people can be really nice, yet some can be a total pain in the plonker. Makes me wonder if they're like that all the time, you know, nice around the house with their family or it's a front, or on the other hand grumpy appearing in the street but nice folk deep-down.

There's a 90 y.o. couple across from me who stop to talk every time I see them and they are great. They have had young 5hits hanging around their house recently, been conned by dodgy workmen and were stuck indoors for ages during the really cold spell yet they never complain about anything.

There's another couple, maybe about 40ish who are loaded, have a huge house, 2 kids, dog, hardly ever work, have 2 nice cars yet they moan about everything and anything if ever I have the misfortune of speaking with them.

Mind you, I've encountered this type of scenario at the 3 places I've stayed my adult life, and going by the replies here it seems everywhere has a mix of sound folk and d-heads.


----------



## Rickymx (Sep 12, 2009)

my neighbour always look at me like i'm mad :lol:
especially one day when i had just received my foam gun and i was washing the car under the rain


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Deeg said:


> Agreed!
> 
> Guranteed my neighbour will say the usual "Oh if I knew you were doing yours I would have parked mine closer"


Not after the first time when it gets covered in polish sling, wheel cleaner and overspray of snowfoam


----------



## VixMix (May 8, 2008)

I have a very high wall and fence right around my property and two of the surrounding buildings are commercial so I don't really have neighbours. I wash my cars at work a lot though. Because we have a wash bay at work, everyone keeps their cars pretty clean, some just use the manky wash brush and tfr and others have their own sponge and Turtlewax kit that they bring in. I don't get on at them about their wash techniques and they don't say anything to me. A few serious interested parties in getting me to do their cars, but I don't have time so don't do other people's cars. The clay is the item that gets the most attention!



Becs512 said:


> "Wish I could train my wife to wash my car"
> 
> "Shouldn't you be indoors cooking the Sunday lunch"
> 
> "Oh a woman washing a car....how quaint"


Apparently I am a hybrid (according to my hubby's friends) - I'm a woman but have man traits.


----------



## cfherd (Jan 14, 2010)

Mine tends to be "You're fighting a losing battle with that". I always reply politely but quietly Im thinking, yeah, but I'd like to see what your POS will be worth compared to mine in a few years.


----------



## sootysteve (Jun 23, 2007)

i really dont want to speak too soon, but thankfully ive never had the you can do mine next comments, the only comment i got last month was, "when is it due its first MOT"?

i replied, its 10 yrs old!

they actually thought it was within 3!


----------



## gfrankland (Dec 30, 2007)

most annoying thing I get is 'ow maach mate'?

1. I am NOT your 'mate' mate... ok... give me some respect and I might give you the time of day
2. When I tell you the price don't try and halve it... its not as though I ask you the price of a house you are selling and then try and take £100k off it.
3. No... I can't 'just give it a quick wash now as I need to go out' or 'givvit a quick in and out' - I am working on a clients car. If you want me book a slot with me. You wouldn't like it if I stopped valeting your car to clean someones elses. I don't rush my work. 
4. No - I don't do 8 cars in a day for pennies... take your cars to the car wash if that is all you want. 
5. If you are a friend of my Mrs and she tells you the price... don't tell me I am too expensive for 'washing your car'... Car washes don't provide half the service I do and I 'clean' the car a hell of a lot better. Take your fricken Vauxhall Zafira with your three kids who squash boiled sweets into the carpet and drive to Tesco and get the sponge monkeys to do it as that is all you want. 

grumpy. yes


----------



## sootysteve (Jun 23, 2007)

gfrankland said:


> most annoying thing I get is 'ow maach mate'?
> 
> 1. I am NOT your 'mate' mate... ok... give me some respect and I might give you the time of day
> 2. When I tell you the price don't try and halve it... its not as though I ask you the price of a house you are selling and then try and take £100k off it.
> ...


go on, its got to be worth £5 worth of anyones money. :lol:


----------



## Steven_Norfield (Jan 5, 2007)

"I wish my husband spent as much time on me in the bedroom"


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

"You bought that Punto a valentines card yet"


Got that one on Sunday when I was hoovering! :lol: :lol:


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

"What are you doing now? You look like your rubbing your car with blu-tac" said the Mr. Knowitallcompletetwat who thankfully moved away a couple of months ago.

"What? You only cleaned it yesterday and now your going out there again!" said the wife as I was gathering my gear to put a coat of Red Mist on the paint.


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

gfrankland said:


> most annoying thing I get is 'ow maach mate'?
> 
> 1. I am NOT your 'mate' mate... ok... give me some respect and I might give you the time of day
> 2. When I tell you the price don't try and halve it... its not as though I ask you the price of a house you are selling and then try and take £100k off it.
> ...


Calm down ...... calm down ........


----------



## GlasgowRob (Apr 3, 2006)

another for you can do mine next


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

If I do get the normal "you can do mine next" line I usually joke "well remember I don't come cheap .. oh and it's Sunday so double time rates apply".


----------



## moliver (Aug 4, 2008)

After snow foaming the car the other day an old boy came out of the house to ask me if was on fire!!


----------



## Techgeek (Jun 7, 2007)

I usually get "Why dont you wash your brand new car, but you spend all this time cleaning these old ones?"
sometimes " is that really 15 years old?"
and always "do mine next"
the wee lass a couple of doors down, she's only about 4 asks her dad why I'm always cleaning my cars when theyre not dirty.


----------



## CJS-086 (Mar 1, 2010)

I get:-

"You'll wash it away"
"You still working on it?"
"Don't you get sick of doing that?"
"So what you doing this time to it?"
"For a 13 year old car, that looks better than most new cars"


----------

